# Nvidia GTX 960 - Echte Gamingpower für 200 Euro? Plus Marktübersicht mit 16 GTX 960-Modellen



## AntonioFunes (31. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia GTX 960 - Echte Gamingpower für 200 Euro? Plus Marktübersicht mit 16 GTX 960-Modellen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvidia GTX 960 - Echte Gamingpower für 200 Euro? Plus Marktübersicht mit 16 GTX 960-Modellen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Januar 2015)

> Einziger echter Minuspunkt im Vergleich zur AMD R9 280 und 280X ist aber der Grafik-RAM, der nur zwei Gigabyte groß ist



Sind das überhaupt "echte" 2 GB?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2015)

2 GB werden so oder so nur bedingt reichen, als Investition für die Zukunft reicht es kurz über lang eh nicht, egal ob von NVIDIA oder AMD.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mindestens 4 GB holen, wenn ich zumindestens mittelfristig (2-3 Jahre) Ruhe haben würde wollen. Jetzt geht nämlich langsam der Hardwarehunger wieder los.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 2 GB werden so oder so nur bedingt reichen, als Investition für die Zukunft reicht es kurz über lang eh nicht, egal ob von NVIDIA oder AMD.


 AMD hat ja 3GB in der Preisklasse, das ist dann halt schon ein Vorteil, wenn man keine mind.  260€ parat hat für ne R9 290 mit 4GB. Und eine Karte für 200€ war noch NIE eine "Investition für die Zukunft", wenn man eher höhere Detailstufen länger spielen will 

Wer unbedingt 4GB will und nicht ganz 260€ hat, kann zwar eine GTX 760 in der 4GB-Version nehmen - die gibt es  ab 230€... aber das wäre dann echt nicht klug, weil die künftigen Games/Details, die wirklich mehr als 2-3GB brauchen, mit der GTX 760 dann sicher trotzdem nicht mehr so proper laufen werden, und weil man für 30€ mehr dann eben mit der R9 290 direkt ein ganz dickes Leistungsplus unabhängig vom RAM bekommt.


----------



## restX3 (31. Januar 2015)

Lohnt sich für mich nicht. Hab bereits eine GTX 750 Ti. Die Leistungssteigerung dürfte nicht allzu groß ausfallen. Zumal ich unter 4GB nix mehr kaufen werde in Zuknunft an Grafikkarten.
Ich warte jetzt erstmal Windows 10 ab mit DirectX 12, und dann hol ich was ordentliches von Nvidia bis 400 Euro.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Januar 2015)

Lieber noch etwas mehr Geld sparen und eine richtige Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## Markusx26 (1. Februar 2015)

Die aktuelle Grafikkarten Generation ist doch großteils unnötig für die meisten Gamer. 
- Viele Spiele supporten gar kein 4k
- ALLE aktuellen Karten unterstützen nur DirectX 11.2 -> Mit Windows 10 veraltet
- Die aktuellen GPU´s sind vollkommen veraltet produziert (28 nm Herstellung, zu hoher Strombedarf)
Darum sollte man lieber sparen und warten:
- Windows 10 kommt erst Ende Quartal 3/2015
- Bis zum Quartal 03/2015 kommen lauter neue Grafikkarten (Angeblich mit 20 nm Produktion, anderes Boardlayout und definitiv DX 12 Support)
- Die ganzen Top Titel 2015 (Ausnahme GTA) werden erst zum 3. oder 4.Quartal erscheinen.
- 4k Bildschirme fangen 2015 erst richtig an im Preis zu sinken. 
Somit wird der "schlaue Gamer" auf das Jahresende so ca. 1000 Euro benötigen um sich mit Windows10/Grafikkarte/4k Monitor und Spiele neu ein zu decken. Wer zuvor kauft ist selbst schuld und wirft hier viel Geld zum Fenster raus. Also Wintersale, Rabatte und Kombiversand nutzen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Februar 2015)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Somit wird der "schlaue Gamer" auf das Jahresende so ca. 1000 Euro benötigen um sich mit Windows10/Grafikkarte/4k Monitor und Spiele neu ein zu decken. Wer zuvor kauft ist selbst schuld und wirft hier viel Geld zum Fenster raus. Also Wintersale, Rabatte und Kombiversand nutzen.



Nicht jeder will Windows 10, 4k-Monitore usw.


----------



## kaiser1981 (1. Februar 2015)

Bis März warten da stellt AMD seine neuen GPU's vor.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2015)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Grafikkarten Generation ist doch großteils unnötig für die meisten Gamer.
> - Viele Spiele supporten gar kein 4k


 selbst "Gamer" haben nur selten 4k-Monitore,  und auch nur wenige könnten es sich leisten, mal eben Graka UND Monitor neu zu holen (selbst wenn ein 4k-Monitor vlt bald nur 200€ kostet). Und wenn man aktuelle und kommende Games auch in "nur" FullHD gut spielen will, macht eine aktuelle gute Graka selbstverständlich sehr wohl Sinn (aber dann eine stärkere als die GTX 960).

Natürlich macht es aber keinen Sinn, jetzt von Zb einer GTX 780 auf eine GTX 970 zu wechseln, oder von einer AMD 7950 auf eine GTX 960. Aber wenn man das Geld hat und derzeit "nur" eine Karte knapp unter der Leistung einer R9 270X oder GTX 760, dann würde man für 250-300€ schon einen ordentlichen Schub bekommen und könnte alles auf Max spielen. 




> - ALLE aktuellen Karten unterstützen nur DirectX 11.2 -> Mit Windows 10 veraltet


 Quatsch. DX9 war auch nicht veraltet, nur weil DX10 rauskam. Man wird noch viele Jahre nicht zwangsweise DX12-Hardware haben müssen, nur um die dann kommenden Games spielen zu können. Das wäre ja auch Schwachsinn seitens der Spielehersteller, wenn sie schon kurz nach Release von Win10 als Voraussetzung für ihre Games Win10 + ne DX12-Karte verlangen würden...




> - Die aktuellen GPU´s sind vollkommen veraltet produziert (28 nm Herstellung, zu hoher Strombedarf)
> Darum sollte man lieber sparen und warten:
> - Windows 10 kommt erst Ende Quartal 3/2015
> - Bis zum Quartal 03/2015 kommen lauter neue Grafikkarten (Angeblich mit 20 nm Produktion, anderes Boardlayout und definitiv DX 12 Support)
> ...


 Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass jeder immer das bestmöglich haben will, mag es korrekt sein, sich noch etwas zu gedulden - aber was du da aufzählst sind eher High-End-Ansprüche. Wer jetzt aber nur eine Grafikkarte, mit der bei Full-HD in neuen Games auf hoch/Max nur 30-40 FPS drin sind, der wird mit einer aktuellen 250-350€-Karte nen fetten Schub bekommen und sein Freude dran haben. Da gibt es dann keinen triftigen Grund, noch bis zum Jahresende oder so zu warten...   und selbst wenn man dann Ende 2015 doch mehr will:  der Preisverfall einer 250-350€-Karte ist nicht so hoch, da bekommst du immer noch recht viel und hast dann vlt. für die paar Monate, in denen du deutlich besser spielen konntest, effektiv 100-150€ investiert. 

und wegen des Strombedarfs: mag sein, dass der mit neuen Karten um einiges niedriger wird. Aber wirklich "teuer" ist es auch mit ner Stromhungrigen R9 290/290X nicht, wenn du nicht grad 6 Std jeden Tag zockst  




> Somit wird der "schlaue Gamer" auf das Jahresende so ca. 1000 Euro benötigen um sich mit Windows10/Grafikkarte/4k Monitor und Spiele neu ein zu decken. Wer zuvor kauft ist selbst schuld und wirft hier viel Geld zum Fenster raus. Also Wintersale, Rabatte und Kombiversand nutzen.


 Der "schlaue" Gamer wird auf den teuren Kram verzichten (selbst wenn 4k-Monitore etwas billiger werden) und damit zufrieden sein, was ihm ohne horrende Kosten ein schönes Spielerlebnis gewährleistet - und das geht auf absehbare Zeit mit Karten wie der R9 290 oder GTX 970 problemlos


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub das sich NVIDIA bereits zu DX12 geäußert hat...bis runter zur 4XX Serie sind die Karten im Prinzip ( sinnvoll oder nicht lasse ich mal ausser acht)  kompatibel. Wenn ich da was falsch mitbekommen habe, lasse ich mich gern berichtigen


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sich NVIDIA bereits zu DX12 geäußert hat...bis runter zur 4XX Serie sind die Karten im Prinzip ( sinnvoll oder nicht lasse ich mal ausser acht)  kompatibel. Wenn ich da was falsch mitbekommen habe, lasse ich mich gern berichtigen


also, ich hab in den letzten Tagen mal dies, mal das gelesen. Dem Braten würd ich daher noch nicht trauen. Nachher ist vlt. auch "nur" gemeint, dass ein Spiel, welches DX12 "hat", auch mit ner DX11-Karte läuft, aber die DX12-Features nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Markusx26 (3. Februar 2015)

DX12 soll im Vergleich zu DX11 einen Leistungsschub von 25 Prozent haben. Desweiteren wird sobald Windows 10 auf dem Markt kommt mit Sicherheit keiner der Leute hier im Forum sich eine "veraltete" Grafikkarte kaufen. Somit möchte ich die Aussage von "Herbboy" mal in Frage stellen. Wenn die neuen Sachen da sind wird sich jeder danach die Finger lecken und alles "Alte" ist dann die Vorgängergeneration, die mit der aktuellen Hard/Software nicht mehr mithalten kann. Spätestens bei Witcher3 oder Star Citizens wird man ohne DX12 und passenden Grafikkarten kaum auf Ultra Einstellungen spielen können. Na ja, wer zu viel Geld hat. Im Notfall finden sich ja genug dumme Leute bei Ebay die wirklich alles kaufen.

Zu dem Thema dass die DX11.2 Karten auch DX12 suppporten, dass stimmt. ABER laut Aussage von Microsoft kann man das ganze Potenzial von DX12 erst mit einer DX12 Karte abrufen. Also heute Geld ausgeben und in 6 Monaten nochmal zahlen. Das nennt man Geldverschwendung.

Zu dem Thema: Die 4k Bildschirme gehn vielleicht bis Weihnachten auf 200 Euro. 
Wieso soll ich mir jetzt einen Bildschirm für 500 Euro aufwärts kaufen, wenn ich in 10 Monaten 300 Euro weniger bezahle? Die 300 Euro sind dann meine Grafikkarte. 

Daher lieber sparen und dann einen Sprung nach vorne machen mit Bildschirm, Karte und Windows.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Februar 2015)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema dass die DX11.2 Karten auch DX12 suppporten, dass stimmt. ABER laut Aussage von Microsoft kann man das ganze Potenzial von DX12 erst mit einer DX12 Karte abrufen.



Du musst da schon differenzieren. DX12 soll deutlich effizienter arbeiten, als bspw. Dx11 (Stichwort "Overhead"), davon werden auch die meisten alten Karten profitieren. Die neuen 3D-Features, die DX12 bieten soll, werden dann aber vermutlich ausschließlich von "richtigen" DX12-Karten unterstützt.


----------



## HanFred (3. Februar 2015)

Maxwell hat anscheinend die Hardware, um die _bisher bekannten_ neuen Features nicht in Software emulieren zu müssen. Aber es sind wohl noch nicht alle neuen Features öffentlich bekannt gegeben worden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Februar 2015)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema: Die 4k Bildschirme gehn vielleicht bis Weihnachten auf 200 Euro.
> Wieso soll ich mir jetzt einen Bildschirm für 500 Euro aufwärts kaufen, wenn ich in 10 Monaten 300 Euro weniger bezahle? Die 300 Euro sind dann meine Grafikkarte.



Warum soll ich mir überhaupt einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen? Vor allem einen, der eine stärkere Grafikkarte benötigt um in nativer Auflösung betrieben zu werden? Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem und spare doppelt.


----------



## AC3 (9. März 2015)

die 960 mit 4gb kommt bald und soll nur paar euro mehr kosten.
zum release der R300 wird nvidia dann noch eine 960ti zücken.

die 2gb 960 ist nicht wirklich toll - aber da kommt noch was nach.



> DX12 soll im Vergleich zu DX11 einen Leistungsschub von 25 Prozent haben



nur in stark cpu gebundenen spielen. das sind über den daumen etwa 5%.


----------

